# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشجوی انصرافی و کنکور سراسری

## konkur100

*سلام
آیا دانشجوی انصرافی حق شرکت در کنکور سراسری را دارا میباشد ؟ ثبت نام این دسته از داوطلبان کنکور سراسری چطور میباشد ؟ مثل بقیه ثبت نامشون انجام میشه ؟ ( مشکل سربازی ندارم . از مهلت یک سال پس از انصراف استفاده میکنم )*

----------


## khaan

اگه امسال روزانه پذیرفته شده باشی حق نداری ثبت نام کنی.
اگه دانشجوی روزانه هستی  و در سال های قبل قبول شدی حتما باید الان که ثبت نام کنکور شروع نشده انصراف بدی.
در مورد نظاام وظیفه هم مطعن شو که بعد از انصراف بهت مدرک معادل کاردانی تعلق نمیگیره چون شرایط رو پیچیده تر میکنه

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

ایشون نوشته ارشد دارن. باید برن خدمت. مگر اینکه معافیت کامل داشته باشن.

----------

